# snowpro magazine



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone else here gets snowpro magazine? it comes free in equipment today, yard and garden, farm equipment, pavement,PRO, and Rental products news (all these mags are free). i just got an issue in pavement magazine today and it's a really cool mag. miketech gave me some old ones, they have a lot of profiles of sima members like Pro Scapes, Tovars snowplowing, Vassars Landscaping, etc. john allin writes some articles in it. just wondering if anyone else out there gets it and what they think of it????


bryan


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Yea I get it,its okay but I wish that all the mags that give advice (construction,snow,lawn)were not so geared to certain segment of their reading population. Often times the articles are so specific that I don't finish the article before I am either laughing or cussing because they don't have aclue about how snow is done, other than in a population from which they did an interview with a few contractors. For example I saw a DO and Don't article that was done,I would've had to cross out some of the items, for example telling plowers to push snow up over curbs into grassy areas and not to pile in the middle of lots. It has taken me year of training to have my guys do the opposite. i would rather charge the owner to load out his snow than be billed for damaged sod, trash on the grass,broken curbs and trucks when they dont go over the curb but through it. Now there are sometimes things that can be gleened from some of the articles and the new product reviews are nice(but they can be a little behind the times)and just having a snow industry magazine gives us some credibility. So there is a purpose for this magazine and i like to see it but don't take them as bible.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Excellent points, Digger. Some of the sutff I've seen in print is so blatantly wrong it makes me laugh. It's almost a case of "Them that can, DO,, them that can't, WRITE" They did an article last year and talked to a couple of contractors from my area. One of them is pretty good, the other is a pure BS artist with no clue about living up to a contract, but they sure did sound great in print.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Diggerman, just install urethane edges , and rolled sod will never happen again. We pushed snow 40' across lawn areas last year with 0 damage. And if it wont harm grass it wont hurt curbs.
http://www.thehousedoktor.com and follow the link to my article I wrote about the edges
Dino


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

*link*

anyone have a link to the webpages for these free mags?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

These mags sound good to me can you tell me where and how to hook up? thanks


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/
http://www.promagazine.com/
http://www.landscapegroup.com/
http://www.grounds-mag.com/
Here's a couple of the industry mags. SIMA puts their Snow & Ice Management mag in Grounds Maintenance


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Plowking I was more using grass as an example. I have a really hard time finding 25 to 30 guys who have enough sense not to push snow on to rocks, shrubs, fire hydrants and so on. Which isnt a problem until the customer asks to have their snow loaded away,its amazing how easily a hydrant buried in the center of a snow pile comes off with a three yard loader. Most of them are fine, its the 1 or 2 that make our policy that snow stays on the lot. Two other reasons are that some of my smaller customers still want sand and this just ends up in the grass, also in late spring when the ground is soft you could have kleenex for a cutting edge and grass would still get peeled and then they leave tire ruts.


----------

